# Shapechange: Best of the Best?



## Henry (Mar 14, 2007)

In your opinion, what are THE most powerful combat-minded shapechange forms available to a 17th to 25th level caster? Keeping in mind BOTH the limitations of the spell and the errata to the spell.



> This spell functions like polymorph, except that it enables you to assume the form of any single nonunique creature (of any type) from Fine to Colossal size. The assumed form cannot have more than your caster level in Hit Dice (to a maximum of 25 HD). Unlike polymorph, this spell allows incorporeal or gaseous forms to be assumed.
> 
> You gain all extraordinary and supernatural abilities (both attacks and qualities) of the assumed form, but you lose your own supernatural abilities. You also gain the type of the new form in place of your own. The new form does not disorient you. Parts of your body or pieces of equipment that are separated from you do not revert to their original forms.




So far, the two that come to my mind are the Pit Fiend, and the Dread Linnorm. The Pit Fiend has the greatest number of special abilities and some of the best ability scores and AC, and the Dread Linnorm at higher levels has the high damage attacks, the negative-level inducing bites, and the ability to just SIT ON most opponents and kill them.  While I like the Balor and the Solar, the Balor doesn't get his infamous weapons, negating a lot of his prowess, and the Solar is a great defensive form, but again, because of lack of signature weapons, is more defensive than offensive.

Besides these two, what are your suggestions, and why?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

The Chronotyryn from FF gets two full rounds of actions every round (and a bunch of good specials), so I'd give it an edge up just for the action benefit.


----------



## szilard (Mar 14, 2007)

Much of it depends on the rest of your build. When I played a hideous gestalt sorcerer/dragon disciple/paladin type, I used Leonal a lot... because of the Pounce ability.

-Stuart


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't remember details, but does the Spellweaver (MM2) get the ability to cast multiple spells a round or something? If so, that might be quite worthwhile.


----------



## FunkBGR (Mar 14, 2007)

Core Only:
Choker, from MM - two spells a round


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 14, 2007)

The Bodak is excellent for sorcerers, and the incorporeals have great utility.


----------



## saucercrab (Mar 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Chronotyryn from FF gets two full rounds of actions every round (and a bunch of good specials), so I'd give it an edge up just for the action benefit.



That's my answer as well. It also has pretty good non-epic stats, & good AC & DR.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Mar 15, 2007)

The Gloom is pretty nice at 25HD


----------



## thorian (Mar 15, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> the Balor doesn't get his infamous weapons, negating a lot of his prowess, and the Solar is a great defensive form, but again, because of lack of signature weapons, is more defensive than offensive.



Oddly enough, the Balor gets his vorpal sword, since it is an (Su) ability.

I'll second the above suggestions:  Pit Fiend, Chronotyrn, and Gloom.  The Zodar is also nice for free wishes and excellent immunities.  Goristro and Molydeus are powerful as well.


----------



## Henry (Mar 16, 2007)

Where on earth did I get the idea that you don't get equipment when you shapechange? According to the spell, it implies that you DO get equipment when you shapechange. Anyone have a definite answer on that part? It really makes two choices (the solar and the Balor) MUCH more attractive.


----------



## thorian (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't believe you normally get equipment.  The Balor is a special case; however, since the vorpal blade is specifically listed as an (Su) ability.  The solar's weaponry is not listed in such a way, nor is the balor's whip.


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 16, 2007)

Very Young Force Dragon 25HD:
Str35,Con23
SR: 27
Immune to Force effects (pass through that other mage's wall of force anyone?)
Breath Weapon: 10d12 of Force Damage (energy immunity? where?)
Deflection to AC = to Charisma Mod (if you're a sorcerer it should be good as you retain your "mental" stats with Polymorph
+24 Natural Armor
250' Fly speed...who's gonna out run that
10' Reach
1 Bite, 2 Claws, 2 Wings, 1 Tail Slap, 1 Crush, 1 Tail Sweep as a full attack action...

Than's my favorite at high levels


----------

